# Today's delivery from Elite....



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I am really pushing the limits w/my wife but I could not pass this up. My dad and I have been wanting to try the Gurkha G5 Avenger and Elite was running a great sale price and they threw in 5 RP Edge Maduros for free. The silver punch is for work.

So even after the great birthday gifts from my wife, I still had to go for more. I swear this is an addiction!

I am now done w/purchases for a while (unless of course something really great comes along:lol - or else I may be kicked to the curb!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice let me know how those are!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Is that a box of cigars or a George Foreman grill?? Lol, jk thats a nice haul.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Is that a Transformer? Do a review of those Gurkhas when you get a chance.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

They look good....enjoy...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> Is that a box of cigars or a George Foreman grill??


:roflmao: Now that's funny!
I think it looks like the Bat-plane!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Interesting. Have not heard of the G5 Avenger. The packaging looks cool? Gotta let us know how they smoke... 

CD


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pick up! Like to hear how they turn out for ya.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

My local B & M just got some of those in. I wanted to hear from you guys to see how they are before I got some. I'm sure that Bully has had 1 or a 100 of these already.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice box. Let us know how they are.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations, try not to get divorced. Good Luck.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Never seen or heard of those before. Hope they knock your shocks off


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats Bro,I got 3 boxes today and wife is not talking to me,,,wish I had known that all along :lol:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Never seen or heard of those before. Hope they knock your shocks off


That's what I'm hoping for! They are supposed to be a stronger cigar but similar to the G3 and I really enjoy those.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I know what you mean by pushing limits with your wife, but its just so tempting to buy those great finds.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Look pretty to me!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats a real piece of work...love that box...I see the marketing departments are getting busy.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

i have a few G-5's, ther really good smoks, ther pretty much like the G-3's just a tad more flavor of love in them.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

HaHa! Same here ( pushing it to the limit with my wife also)! Oh well they'll live! 
That box looks cool and and those cigars look great! I will have to watch out for those at the local B&M.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

LouZava said:


> HaHa! Same here ( pushing it to the limit with my wife also)! Oh well they'll live!
> That box looks cool and and those cigars look great! I will have to watch out for those at the local B&M.


*Take it to the limit, take it to the limit. take it to the limit...one more tiiiiiiiiiiiime!*


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Gurkha gets the award for most creative box design. Man that is a cool looking box, maybe they should design humidors.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

And the Gurkha whore just keeps on whoring!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> i have a few G-5's, ther really good smoks, ther pretty much like the G-3's just a tad more flavor of love in them.


Joe, I knew you would have already tried these!:biggrin:
I'm hoping to light up my first this weekend.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, I could not wait. I just finished my first G5. Nearly 2 hours to smoke it, spicy, peppery and medium/full strength. Nice stiff white ash, tons of thick smoke, very tasty. Similar to the G3 and Fuerte. Very happy I bought the box.:biggrin:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pick up!! Hope they smoke as good as they look


----------

